# What Clipper & Blade sizes



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I have the tiny Wahl battery clipper that has a blade only an inch wide. I do pads mostly, and a little on tummy (male dog  ) and under tail, and the corner of the eyes. It isn't sharp enough or something, it kind of "chews" at the hair. If I did a puppy cut I would want it to still be around 2" on body, so I'd need a clipper to use with a big comb attachment. Like an Andis AG. Would the #10 blade work, or do I need a #40 for a comb? If I got that clipper what other blades would I need? Would the 10 do the pads? or would I need a #15? What about ceramic blades vs. steel?

If I had an Andis AG for body, would I be able to use it for pads and corner of the eye? Seems like it would be too big. What tiny one works good? to replace the tiny Wahl that I'm trying to use? It is a good size, it just doesn't cut! and about half the time it won't even work. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Good questions Dee, I was all set to order the Andis Clippers & didn't because I didn't see a comb attachment that would leave hair longer than 1 1/4 inch. Don't they make a 1 1/2 & 2 inch comb? I was also confused about the blade size & which to use for what. So I just put a hold on the clippers til I get it figured out. I like for Hannahs hair to be around 1 1/2 to 2 inches long & Boos to be 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 inches long.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Wahl 1" wide electric clipper (Mini Super Pro), but have only used it on Midis' tummy and under his tail. I did not use an attachment for those areas because I wanted them shaved. This Wahl does have several attachments, but I am not sure how to use them (clip with the hair direction? against?) and so haven't used them at all. I just had Midis' body clipped down to about 1/2 or 3/4" and told her to leave the topknot and the legs and tail full. Now that he is professionally done as I asked, I would like to be able to keep him trimmed myself, but don't really know how. Also, the legs would probably look better if the hair were a little shorter (it's now about 2" long, but I didn't want him to end up with chicken legs). Could I use my clipper with the longest comb guide attachment for the legs?

Cyndi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You need a #30 or #40 under the comb attachments. Laube makes extra long combs, up to 2", but they are hard to find.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need a new little clipper - the blade is probably dull. 

#30 or #40 under combs. I have the Laube 2 in comb and it will attach to any normal blade. 

Ceramic blades do seem to run a bit cooler, but also a bit louder. For just one pet, I don't think it makes a big difference since you won't be doing a ton of work with your blades.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> You need a new little clipper - the blade is probably dull.
> 
> #30 or #40 under combs. I have the Laube 2 in comb and it will attach to any normal blade.
> 
> Ceramic blades do seem to run a bit cooler, but also a bit louder. For just one pet, I don't think it makes a big difference since you won't be doing a ton of work with your blades.[/B]


I found these. Guess this is what we need for the 2 " cut. Thanks http://www.petagree.net/ord_clippers_combs_laube.html

http://www.groomerschoice.com/ord_clippers_combs_laube.html


----------

